# I think this is an illegal cure?



## Acend

So i got my DP from smoking im not sure if it was pot or cigs?

well now when ever i smoke marijuana i feel normal? i mean like i feel social and all that good stuff? but if i dont smoke pot i feel anxious i feel like i have or im positive i have DP because i have all the symptoms of it, or maybe it migh tbe emotional numbing like some how i need mariajuana to feel normal, and i dont recomend anyone try it no not cause its bad for your lungs, get a vaporizer if you smoke it cuts off 99% of the bad shit that goes to your lungs i just dont want to be dependant on anything to feel normal, can anyone help me understand what it is? i was on 100mg of prozac now 1 mg of laxapro and repidol 2mg....anywho anyone can help me feel normal without using marijuana?
and for those of you that have dp try smoking marijuana youll feel normal.

andddddd

for me just 2-3 hits ever hour does the trick for 8 hours


----------



## ghensiri

Acend said:


> So i got my DP from smoking im not sure if it was pot or cigs?
> 
> well now when ever i smoke marijuana i feel normal? i mean like i feel social and all that good stuff? but if i dont smoke pot i feel anxious i feel like i have or im positive i have DP because i have all the symptoms of it, or maybe it migh tbe emotional numbing like some how i need mariajuana to feel normal, and i dont recomend anyone try it no not cause its bad for your lungs, get a vaporizer if you smoke it cuts off 99% of the bad shit that goes to your lungs i just dont want to be dependant on anything to feel normal, can anyone help me understand what it is? i was on 100mg of prozac now 1 mg of laxapro and repidol 2mg....anywho anyone can help me feel normal without using marijuana?
> and for those of you that have dp try smoking marijuana youll feel normal.
> 
> andddddd
> 
> for me just 2-3 hits ever hour does the trick for 8 hours


hey,

i have dp and i smoke weed a lot and it makes me feel completely normal too. i smoke everyday and i haven't smoked in three days and those were some of the worst days of my life. i haven't met anyone (on here or elsewhere) that has had this same experience. i am also on prozac and taking that and smoking seems to have a positive effect.


----------



## Anton

Acend said:


> So i got my DP from smoking im not sure if it was pot or cigs?
> 
> well now when ever i smoke marijuana i feel normal? i mean like i feel social and all that good stuff? but if i dont smoke pot i feel anxious i feel like i have or im positive i have DP because i have all the symptoms of it, or maybe it migh tbe emotional numbing like some how i need mariajuana to feel normal, and i dont recomend anyone try it no not cause its bad for your lungs, get a vaporizer if you smoke it cuts off 99% of the bad shit that goes to your lungs i just dont want to be dependant on anything to feel normal, can anyone help me understand what it is? i was on 100mg of prozac now 1 mg of laxapro and repidol 2mg....anywho anyone can help me feel normal without using marijuana?
> and for those of you that have dp try smoking marijuana youll feel normal.
> 
> andddddd
> 
> for me just 2-3 hits ever hour does the trick for 8 hours


I've smoked marijuana post my problems but it only seemed to help me feel more dizzy and such. Granted i didn't smoke alot since im anxious about it. Would you recommend i try smoking more even despite it could get me a bad panic attack or maybe even make my condition worse? Is there any strain that could prove more helpful than others?


----------



## Fluke93

I'd personally never go near that stuff ever again. But i guess that's only because i never had a good experience on it while non DP'd. Never touched it since ive been DP'd never seemed like a smart thing to do. I know theres a few members here who smoke it regularly and honestly its all there choice. My advice would be to stay away partly because mines both cannabis induced and anxiety induced. IMHO that stuffs bad news.


----------



## never_giving_up

Smoking weed with DP makes me feel edgy and paranoid. Haven't smoked for 6 months or so.


----------



## sekhmet

I think smoking actually helped me a bit when I had very severe DP. The day after I had some really good relief, although the getting high itself was extremely unpleasant. I'm never smoking anything again though. If you have a predisposition towards mental illness, taking recreational drugs is insanity.

just proves how counterintuitive this illness is though. For some people, MJ is what triggered it, for others, MJ doesn't give any dissociative effects, or even the opposite.


----------



## Guest

Acend said:


> So i got my DP from smoking im not sure if it was pot or cigs?
> 
> well now when ever i smoke marijuana i feel normal? i mean like i feel social and all that good stuff? but if i dont smoke pot i feel anxious i feel like i have or im positive i have DP because i have all the symptoms of it, or maybe it migh tbe emotional numbing like some how i need mariajuana to feel normal, and i dont recomend anyone try it no not cause its bad for your lungs, get a vaporizer if you smoke it cuts off 99% of the bad shit that goes to your lungs i just dont want to be dependant on anything to feel normal, can anyone help me understand what it is? i was on 100mg of prozac now 1 mg of laxapro and repidol 2mg....anywho anyone can help me feel normal without using marijuana?
> and for those of you that have dp try smoking marijuana youll feel normal.
> 
> andddddd
> 
> for me just 2-3 hits ever hour does the trick for 8 hours


Same here, when I inhaled it after some period of non smoking in dp, just the first inhale gave me the rush of reality. I felt really stupid.


----------



## Carson

I smoked for 10 years before getting DP/DR, which was originally Panic attacks brought on by pot then dp/dr. After not touching it for over a year, I hit a bowl of dirty ass dirt weed ONCE, and actually felt a buzz and was able to enjoy it. I slowly worked my way up over the course of a month to sharing a joint with 1 other person who I was dating at the time and made me feel realization anyways, and had a grand ol' time. A week later, I hit the bowl once alone, had the worst DP/DR episode ever, a panic attack, and had to go hang out with my mom all day to come down. Point being - with DP/DR, treat pot more like acid if you arent already making an everyday thing out of it. Find good people, mabe even ppl who understand what you're going through, and try to vibe and enjoy yourself, lest you have a bad trip.


----------



## flat

Yeah I smoked pot once while dp'd and I completely snapped out of it but only for a few seconds. Supposedly strains with a high cannabidiol content and low THC can have this effect. Pot, in small doses, also increases serotonin better than most anti-depressant meds. But too much pot has the opposite effect with serotonin levels and can make you feel depressed. Go figure.


----------



## kate_edwin

thc is an available rx pill.

Maybe this "social, ballanced, happy ", how do you know that's normal, not all people are social, normal isn't nessicaily average or healthy , could just be over thnking and semantics


----------



## Jimbo

If you're buying street weed you can't be sure of the cannibol THC content that's the problem. I don't know how it works with medical marijuana in the US. Are there good doctors who would actually understand the interaction of DP and different types of weed or they mostly there to write prescriptions as quick as possible?


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun

It's helped me sometimes, but I think it had more to do with the combination of effects coupled with being in a positive environment. Obviously it's not for everybody and it's not something to make a habit of, but it's provided temporary relief until I can get something more stable.


----------



## JoeH

I feel as if I regain reality when I smoke weed, however it leaves me feeling like a starving five year old. I feel normal, but stupider for a lack of a better way to put it. The munchies are really bad for me as well. I have also noticed that depending on the strain of MJ, I'll respond differently, with some highs bringing me closer to reality than others. It's hit or miss sometimes, I bet it has something to do with the ratio of THC to Cannibidiol in the bud.


----------

